# squid with subversion problems



## vasechka (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi,

 I have couple users who need to have access to svn server (subversion+apache) located in different location. Those users come to us via vpn with very limited access. I've setup squid 3.1.4_1 server on my freebsd 7.3 box. Some files commit properly. Some files won't commit with errors like

```
Commit failed (details follow):
Cannot write to the prototype revision file of transaction '10-14' because a 
previous representation is currently being written by this process
```

I was able to re-produce it on my workstation. when connected via squid, some files commiting properly, but some won't commit with above error. SVN server reports error 500. Seems like connection brakes at some point.Direct connection commits works just fine. 

SVN server running on apache 2.2 https and port 8443. 


here is my squid config:



```
#
# Recommended minimum configuration:
#
acl manager proto cache_object
acl localhost src 127.0.0.1/32
# acl localhost src ::1/128
acl to_localhost dst 127.0.0.0/8 0.0.0.0/32
# acl to_localhost dst ::1/128

# Example rule allowing access from your local networks.
# Adapt to list your (internal) IP networks from where browsing
# should be allowed
#acl localnet src 10.0.0.0/8    # RFC1918 possible internal network
#acl localnet src 172.16.0.0/12 # RFC1918 possible internal network
#acl localnet src 192.168.0.0/16        # RFC1918 possible internal network
#acl localnet src fc00::/7   # RFC 4193 local private network range
#acl localnet src fe80::/10  # RFC 4291 link-local (directly plugged) machines

acl localnet src 10.0.10.0/24  # Office Local network
acl localnet src 10.0.12.0/24  # VPN

acl SSL_ports port 443 8443
acl Safe_ports port 80          # http
acl Safe_ports port 21          # ftp
acl Safe_ports port 443         # https
acl Safe_ports port 8443        # mw-svn
acl Safe_ports port 70          # gopher
acl Safe_ports port 210         # wais
acl Safe_ports port 1025-65535  # unregistered ports
acl Safe_ports port 280         # http-mgmt
acl Safe_ports port 488         # gss-http
acl Safe_ports port 591         # filemaker
acl Safe_ports port 777         # multiling http
acl CONNECT method CONNECT

#
# Recommended minimum Access Permission configuration:
#
# Only allow cachemgr access from localhost
http_access allow manager localhost
http_access deny manager

# Deny requests to certain unsafe ports
http_access deny !Safe_ports

# Deny CONNECT to other than secure SSL ports
http_access deny CONNECT !SSL_ports

# We strongly recommend the following be uncommented to protect innocent
# web applications running on the proxy server who think the only
# one who can access services on "localhost" is a local user
http_access deny to_localhost

#
# INSERT YOUR OWN RULE(S) HERE TO ALLOW ACCESS FROM YOUR CLIENTS
#

# Example rule allowing access from your local networks.
# Adapt localnet in the ACL section to list your (internal) IP networks
# from where browsing should be allowed
http_access allow localnet
http_access allow localhost

# And finally deny all other access to this proxy
http_access deny all

# Squid normally listens to port 3128
http_port 3128

# We recommend you to use at least the following line.
hierarchy_stoplist cgi-bin ?

# Uncomment and adjust the following to add a disk cache directory.
#cache_dir ufs /var/squid/cache 100 16 256

# Leave coredumps in the first cache dir
coredump_dir /var/squid/cache

# Add any of your own refresh_pattern entries above these.
refresh_pattern ^ftp:           1440    20%     10080
refresh_pattern ^gopher:        1440    0%      1440
refresh_pattern -i (/cgi-bin/|\?) 0     0%      0
refresh_pattern .               0       20%     4320


# extension_methods REPORT MERGE MKACTIVITY CHECKOUT

visible_hostname svn-proxy.mw


logformat squid %ts.%03tu %6tr %>a %Ss/%03>Hs %<st %rm %ru %un %Sh/%<A %mt
logformat squidmime %ts.%03tu %6tr %>a %Ss/%03>Hs %<st %rm %ru %un %Sh/%<A %mt [%>h] [%<h]
logformat common %>a %ui %un [%tl] "%rm %ru HTTP/%rv" %>Hs %<st %Ss:%Sh
logformat combined %>a %ui %un [%tl] "%rm %ru HTTP/%rv" %>Hs %<st "%{Referer}>h" "%{User-Agent}>h" %Ss:%Sh
 
cache_store_log /var/log/squid/store.log
access_log /var/log/squid/access.log combined

connect_timeout 30 seconds
```

system has pf enabled, but it's not touching interfaces i'm on. 


Please help.. I have no idea what else to do...


----------



## pdegregorio (Aug 10, 2010)

*Possible solution*

Hi ... I know this post is old but it came up while I was searching for a very similar problem so I thought I'd include what was the solution for me. In my case I was not using Squid or FreeBSD but had the same svn problem when operating on a newly configured VPN connection. Turned out that my network MTU setting, which was 1500 needed to be reduced to 1360. On Windows 7 (x64) I ran the command 
netsh interface ipv4 set subinterface "Local Area Connection" mtu=1360
and that took care of it. Hope someone finds this useful. 
-- Peter


----------



## vasechka (Aug 11, 2010)

thanks. i'll try that tomorrow, as I still didn't find solution to this problem...


----------

